# Julidochromis Dickfeldi Midnight Blue...whats going on here?



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

So. I keep finding mention and the occasional picture of the Julidochromis Dickfeldi 'Midnight Blue'. It is an absolutely gorgeous fish from the pictures, however I can't find much substantial information about the fish.

Additionally, I've read that people often get the shaft when purchasing these fish, as they turn out to be just normal Julidochromis Dickfeldi and not the 'Midnight' morph.

Furthermore, I have read some places that it is really not a morph at all, rather a randomly occurring genetic mutation like a true Fire Fin comp.

If anybody has any information about these fish (maybe somebody has an Ad Konings book with info?) I would love to hear it. I would like first hand experience from keepers of these fish; pictures, purchase locations/breeders, or any other tidbits would be appreciated!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I may be mistaken but I think Fogelhund had these at some point. Try asking him.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

They are a real fish from the wild. That is all I know.... ( I think mutation but have no reliable info)

I had some.... :? 

Now I don't....... I just have the regular ones.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

Longstocking said:


> I had some.... :?
> 
> Now I don't....... I just have the regular ones.


What happened?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I went out of the country....

I had them in a 50 bow front ... the mag drive pump failed to come back on ( I think due to a storm ).


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Too bad you did not live closer.... I have two males.... the female was in another tank somewhere .... ???? These things use to breed like crazy....
BTW I went to school in Rochester back in the mid 70's ..... Rochester Institute of Tech.
majored in math & Computers....


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

frschul said:


> Too bad you did not live closer.... I have two males.... the female was in another tank somewhere .... ???? These things use to breed like crazy....
> BTW I went to school in Rochester back in the mid 70's ..... Rochester Institute of Tech.
> majored in math & Computers....


Small world. I also received my BS in a computer field from RIT. You've got a few years on me though 

Did the female 'midnight' fail to pair up with either one of the males? Why did you separate them?

I couldn't bother you to get a picture, could I? There are not too many on the web :x


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

When I moved the trio out of a 30 gallon to a 40 gallon long tank(because there were too many babies)..... one of the males started going crazy and beat the **** out of the female... 
This is one of the FIRST NO NO that I learned (Never move Tangs around if it can be avoided)
I looked for the Dickfeldi female last night in some of my remaining tanks..... did not see her.... 
About photos, I don't have a SLR digital camera but what I might try is to have my son take a photo(Nikon Digital) while I hold the fish in my hand ??????
I use to stay in the NRH (Nathanial Rochester Hall) dorm ???? I think that is what it was called...
Then when the NTID (National Tech Institute for the deaf) dorm was built I was allowed to
live there because I played basketball with a lot of the hearing impaired and I knew(learned while at RIT) sign language.... I played pro basketball for the Rochester Xenias for one season before returning to New York City... The Quarter Mile ... what a brutal trek in the winter time to get from the dorms to the academic side


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I would love to get my hands on a breeding pair of these fish, but I haven't seen them offered for sale yet.

NRH is still there, as is Ellingson, but they are completely redone at this point. If you are up in the area you should see the campus. It has changed dramatically in the past 5 years. It would blow your mind.

And yes...that walk down the quarter mile was brutal in the winter. That alone made me happy to commute to campus rather than walking to academic side from the dorms!


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

I was at a friend's helping him with his tank and got a poor camera phone picture of his midnight dickfeldi


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Terrible picture Charlie! :lol: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Any one got a pic of one of these in the wild? That is about the only way I could believe this fish is a natural a mutant that is not man made. We can all select for mutants in tank bred cichlids. :wink:
Not that that makes em rubbish fish but it might give folk who care about fish welfare (boy does that sound pretentious) the thought that the mutation may have been caused by treating fish with mutagens and to say the least puts me off trying them.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

If anyone finds some of these for sale....keep me in mind


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I only have 2.


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

I only have 2.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

CSchmidt said:


> I only have 2.


Well start breeding dude!


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

24Tropheus ...

My best friend imported them years ago. They are REAL and had the price tag to match. I think 70-100 dollars whole sale ..... imported through African Diving.


----------

